# ていく, てくる



## gotoba

Hello everyone,

The other day I was writing about a 知り合い, who earned a scholarship to study in Japan after passing a test. He is going to Japan in the next weeks to study a technology in electronics   *(I don't know if this is how you call that in english, the word in spanish is= tecnica en electronica)*   

Then I tried to say " He passed that test and earned a scholarship to study in Japan and he's going to study a technology related to electronics.

彼はその試験に合格して日本で勉強する奨学金を得て電気に関する技術を学んでいきます。

Since it is an event that has not happened yet, I used te-ikimasu, but someone told me that I should write te-kimasu. Also, would you mind checking that phrase for me?, I would really appreciate it.

I hope I was clear enough, thanks for your help.


----------



## Belle19

If you want to make a statement regarding your friend's plan, you may say, 電気に関する技術を学ぶ予定です。

If you want to make a statement regarding your ofriend's purpose of travel, then, you may say, 電気に関する技術を学びにいく予定です。Verb stem form + に　いく is used for showing the purpose of going some place.  

For instance, 私は　野菜を　買いに　スーパーマーケットにいく。

If you would like to include nuance of his future return to the point of origin (meaning where you are), then you may say, 電気に関する技術を学んでくる予定です。

If you feel that 予定です (plans to) too formal, then you may say つもりです　(tsumoridesu indicate intention).

Hope this will help you.


----------



## Wishfull

Both are correct.
The difference is "how-far-future you're aiming at".

For example, suppose that he will learn the technology in Japan for 10 years, and suppose that he will return to Colombia with the technology and he will contribute to the development of electronics in Columbia in 11 years later future.

If you're aiming at within 10 years from now, then 
彼はこれから１０年間日本で電気に関する技術を学んでいきます　is correct.

If you're aiming at 11 years or more from now, then
彼はこれから10年間日本で電気に関する技術を学んできます　is correct.

In other words,
彼は日本で電気に関する技術を学んできます　means that 彼は日本で電気に関する技術を学んで、そして、（コロンビアに）帰ってきます

Hope this helps.


----------



## gotoba

Belle19, OK, I understand that but what would you understand then from a phrase like 

"彼は日本で電気工学うを勉強していきます"

Or is yotei definitely more appropriated for this case

"彼は日本で電気工学を勉強する予定です"

Edit: Wishfull, thanks for your answer.

Then everything might change if he's only staying there for about a year or a year and a half?


----------



## Wishfull

gotoba said:


> Then everything might change if he's only staying there for about a year or a year and a half?



No. Nothing might change according to the duration of staying in Japan, from 10 years to 1 year.

If he or you are planning only taking one-year-training-course in Japan, and don't decide what will do after that, for example, he doesn't decide to return to Columbia, or stay in Japan for all his life, or going to China for another study,
then, 彼は日本で技術を学んでいきます　is correct, and 学んできます　is not correct.

If he will stay in Japan for one year, and he will come back to Columbia in one year, then both expressions are correct.
If you're aiming at within 12 months, then you might say, 学んでいきます.
If you're aiming at his future after one year, then, you would say, 学んできます, which means "study and come back".

///////////
One thing more, which might confuse you.....
If you're emphasizing "going to Japan", then, 
彼は、日本に、その技術を*学びに行きます*。

学んでいきます＝be going to learn (progressive tense)
学んできます＝learn and come back
学びに行きます　＝go (to Japan) for the purpose of learning


----------



## gotoba

Ok, thanks a lot for taking the time to clarify that.


----------



## Belle19

So are you talking about a usage of ～ていく・～てくる that refers to time (aspect), and not about the "transfer of location?"

Then, ～の勉強をしていきます (in your example) sounds a little "unsettling, probably because していきます seems to refer to a very long time span and that does not agree with the nature of the word, 奨学金. Scholarship is usually given out for a limited time period, so we can infer this person will eventurally come home.

私の友人は国に帰ってからも日本語の勉強を続けていくつもりです。

Japanese politicians, during the election campaigns, often say,
私は　日本の　福祉政策充実のため、努力していきます。

What do you think?


----------



## Wishfull

（施設見学に来た研修生が）
これから5日間という短い研修期間ではありますが、できるだけ多くを見につけていくつもりです。ご迷惑をおかけすると思いますがよろしくお願いします。
Both interpretation of _time_ and _location_ aspect might be possible.
"Going to learn for 5 days" or "will have learned and go back to his own company".

これから5日間という短い期間ではありますが、ボランティア活動を通して被災された皆さんを支援していくつもりです。
I think only _time_ aspect is referred in this sentence.
"I'm going to support you for 5 days."
I don't think "I'll support you for 5 days, and then I'll left you and go back to my own residence."
I think there is *a strong will* in 支援していく,  as well as politicians talks.


----------



## gotoba

I feel like I have to make some sentences and see if I have really understood that point.


来週からアジアを旅行しに行きます。 here, I emphasize the movement or transfer and the purpose of going to asia

来週からアジアを旅行していきます。 here, I'm talking about something new I'm going to embark on (te iku for me denotes something new, like something that provokes a change or an influence on how things were developping until a certain moment or time)


----------



## Wishfull

gotoba said:


> I feel like I have to make some sentences and see if I have really understood that point.
> 
> 
> 来週からアジアを旅行しに行きます。 here, I emphasize the movement or transfer and the purpose of going to asia
> 
> 来週からアジアを旅行していきます。 here, I'm talking about something new I'm going to embark on (te iku for me denotes something new, like something that provokes a change or an influence on how things were developping until certain moment or time)



I agree with you.


----------

